# Shout Out for the "Hired Hand" Mark



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

We needed to get some drapes hung in our church sanctuary which was built by members about 60 years ago. Warrington Methodist has tall narrow windows that are about 20 feet off the floor. Newer audio visual presentations needed less light, so the first three windows on each side needed some covering.

While several members were willing, some should not be climbing 24' ladders and some of the younger folks don't have the time or skills. So, I called Mark Summers, AKA "Hired Hand" who volunteered to come and do the job. It went real smooth and fast as Mark is a pro and good human.

He would not accept any pay, not even gas money. God was watching.

Thanks Mark


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Mark you done a good turn. Kudos to you. Your seed has been sown, care for it and you will reap a harvest.


----------



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks for sharing, always nice to read updates like this one. Bless you Mark!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Marks a good guy. Sounds just like him.


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

As always a pleasure to see you Tom.
Thank You and you are welcome.


----------

